# Front End Bra



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

A search did not yield anything.... I was wondering if anyone here has put a bra on your babies front end or of any links they can post of some manufacturers. thanks...


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I've had front-end bra's on past cars, and in my experience it doesn't protect anything. In fact, dirt gets under it and ends up doing more damage than no bra at all. My advice to you, is drop the idea. Bad for the paint both from a dirt and grit perspective, but also from a moisture angle.

Jim Miller


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up I have never owned one on a previous vehicle and drove a truck for six years prior to goat. I just want some protection from those dam bugs (FL) and those freakin rocks but oh well.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

No prob. I'm just happy to help others avoid the mistake I've made in the past.

Just wash it often (bugs), and don't follow others too close (rocks) and you should be fine. 

Jim Miller


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

I do use the bra but only for trips--especially night trips because of bugs.

I also clean the areas under the bra and put on extra wax/polish.

My tip is to spray down the bra with slick amorall-like stuff and let it dry without buffing. The bugs wipe right off.

Once I get to my destination the bra comes off the car.

Arkansas bug guts almost ruined the front-end of my '96 Tbird.

http://www.colgancustom.com


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

i had the invisigard paint protection installed on my ride , no chips ,bug juice wipes right off,its basically invisible,doesnt harm the paint,the paint also fades along with the rest of the car since it has no uv blockers in it . check out autotrimdesign.com for more info


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

Just a different view, I have used a front end cover on all of my prized possesions. You just need to keep the area under the bra well waxed and clean of dirt and other accumulations and dry (remove after rain or driving in the rain). It does take a bit of care, but when you prevent the inevetible rock chips that will occur, it is a great investment.

I have always used the Colgan Custom brand, they fit good and tight and are great quality. I have one on my 1996 Black Impala SS and one on my 05 QSM goat.

They do take a bit of tending, but the protection is well worth it.

John.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

After posting yesterday, I saw a full-page ad on a new Rain-X product latest issue of Popular Science called bug shield.

It's a water-based spray-on that puts a polymer coating on the front that keeps bugs and road tar from sticking. Then you just wash off.
Problem is it's not listed on their web site yet. The ad had a link but I didn't write it down since I thought it would be on the web site.
Called the customer line and they know about it and said web site will probably have it up in a few days.

Technical support said just don't spray it over the grill as it could cover the holes.

Interesting product. I could buy a lot of that for the nearly $200 a GTO carbon fiber bra and mirror covers would cost.

Anyone else seen their ad?


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

bergenfelter, would you happen to have any pics of the vehicle with the bra on cannot seem to find any online with a GTO ?


----------



## BIG-L (Mar 9, 2006)

> You just need to keep the area under the bra well waxed and clean of dirt and other accumulations and dry (remove after rain or driving in the rain).


:agree 


Here is a pic from PFYC and it's a Colgan bra....ive had both Colgan and Perfect Fit bras on my cars in the past and never had any problems with the paint under it and it sure helps on road trips !

Waiting on my Colgan bra before we take our next road trip.

~Larry~


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> and don't follow others too close (rocks) and you should be fine.
> 
> Jim Miller


:agree 
Anyone ever have this happen ?
I had some kid in a four banger taunting me a few weeks ago. He was in the lane to my right about a car length ahead and he guns it. Just then his car kicks up a rock and it hits me.


----------

